# Considering an HK P30SKS



## MPDC69 (4 mo ago)

This looks like a great little gun in V 3. Anyone have/had one and how do/did you like it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are great guns. I have had a fullsize P30 before. 

Let us know if you get one, and post up pics.

You sure you don't want the bigger P30? I have a P2000 and previously had a P2000sk. I never carried the smaller sk, as the 2 guns printed about the same when concealed. So, I carried the bigger gun.


----------



## MPDC69 (4 mo ago)

Will do, I carry cocked and locked so the safety version appeals to me.


----------

